# P&O Cruise ship 175th anniversary regalia at Southampton 3 July 2012



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

On 3rd July seven (7) P & O Cruise ship will arrive in Southampton to celebrate the lines 175 years in service.

According to Southampton VTS the following ships will be attending.

ADONIA
VENTURA
AURORA
ARCADIA
ORIANA
AZURA
OCEANA

You will need to be there by 05.00 am to see them arriving 

I am hoping to be there depending on cir***stances

DAVIDJM


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Do any of them fly the Red Ensign?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Its not a anniversary regalia its a CARNIVAL! of ships(Hippy)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Chris Isaac said:


> Do any of them fly the Red Ensign?


Only if you ignore the picture of a shipwreck in the fly.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Red Duster/British Crews, rare as Rocking Horse S**t.

Ray


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Beats me how an offshoot of Carnival Cruises in Miami can claim to celebrate the 175th birthday of P&O SN Co which died a few years ago.

Ian


----------



## Oceans (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris Isaac said:


> Do any of them fly the Red Ensign?


ALL OF THEM. All seven P&O liners are registered in the British overseas teritory of Bermuda (Hamilton) and have special dispensation to fly the British Red Ensign. The Bermudian flag is the Red Ensign with a crest on but the ships dont fly the Bermuda ensign but the British ensign with pride.
Slightly different law and rules but its great to see the British red ensign being taken around the world on these wonderful cruise ships.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think that is something common the the red ensign club. Isle of Man flagged ships may only fly the "defaced" red ensign (with the the 'three legs') if the owner is Manx, a privilege not extended to owners who merely register here. 

I don't think it is all that of a tradition as the Admiralty had cause to remind the Island in 1932 that only a basic Red Ensign was permitted (evidently the Steam Packet had been flying the three legged version for some time although the claim of the prohibition being made after a 1000 years would assume a dependency on Hero's power plant design!)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been perusing the Bermuda Merchant Shipping Act 2002, particularly Parts III and IV and those sections relating to Registration of ships and flags to be flown.

Briefly It appears that ships registered in Bermuda may be either British Ships or Bermuda Ships or even both.

The relevant section concerning flags is:

17. (1) The flag which every British ship is entitled to fly is
(a) the red ensign (without any defacement or modification); or
(b) (in the case of a Bermuda ship) the red ensign bearing the coat of arms of Bermuda;
and subject to subsection (2) , no other colours.
(2) Subsection (1) does not apply to Government ships.
(3) The following are also proper national colours, that is to say
(a) any colours allowed to be worn in pursuance of a warrant from Her Majesty or from the Secretary of State;
(b) in the case of British ships registered in a relevant British possession, any colours consisting of the red ensign defaced or modified whose adoption for ships registered in that possession is authorised or confirmed by Her Majesty or by the competent authority in that possession.

It would thus seem that for Cunard, P&O and Princess, which Companies all have ships registered in Hamilton, the Ships are still regarded as British and may fly an un-defaced red ensign. But; There would not be a problem if they used instead the Bermudian flag which is also their civil ensign.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

If interested then here is the official map of the route


----------

